# Finishing the laundry room project



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Moved into the house at the end of October, been working on the laundry room for a bit between other projects.

Drains were roughed in for a toilet and sink but no water lines.

Here are the original pictures. The house was built in '88, finished with 2x3 walls and drywall down 4'. It never got any love whatsoever since then.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

In progress.

There were no shutoffs for the water lines into the laundry room so after shutting off the main valve and draining lines, we added taps in the floor joists for the hot and cold. We add copper hot/cold for the wash basin, washer box, and sink, and cold for the toilet. 2x3 walls were a bit more difficult to work with but not a huge deal. We kept one sheet of drywall that looked in fine shape with no stains, everything else was removed and replaced.




























My father helped with the entire project up to putting up the drywall.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Continued...









































































Added cheap track light from Ikea at least until we decide what we will do with the ceiling.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

I still need to get some new HVAC pipe to replace the flexible piping they used for furnace runs to the new master over the garage. 

As for the current state of the project, I just finished the 3rd coat of drywall mud last night. I plan to sand the room tonight and check if I need any touchups. This was my first drywall project (besides a single sheet I replaced in the entrance) that had butt joints and factory joints. I did 6" knife 1st coat, 12" knife 2nd coat, and 12" knife third coat extending the joints. I have a lot of sanding to do but I think future projects will go much better after having done this.

Will get some pictures of the mud job tonight. If I don't have any touchups to do, I might prime it tonight. I need to get the washer/dryer back in service before I go to sleep tonight so I will see how everything goes. I will work on the HVAC piping later this week.

The floor will eventually be done in ceramic/porcelain tile but first, we have main bath remodel project to take care of. I will also be building cabinet to the left of the washer for the wash basin and a small cabinet to the right of the dryer for storage/counter space. 

We are undecided if we will add the sink/toilet anytime soon. It is just the girlfriend and I in the house and we have a full bath + powder room so not sure if we need to add other toilet/sink at this time. The extra space in the laundry room is nice for drying clothes.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Had to put the room back together so the wife could do some laundry! Anyways, got back to it and finished the sanding, cleaning, and priming last night. Neck is sore today!!

Two or three little spots I need to touch up but very minor and will do it when were ready to paint. My first time doing drywall joints, mudding, and sanding. I've only did 1 full sheet before with no joints. I think it came out great! Just need to figure out what tiles to use for the floor and if we are going to do anything with the ceiling yet. Also need to replace the flexible ducting with solid.





































Primed...


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

